# Need some male advice



## Amawa (Mar 26, 2010)

I was with my boyfriend for 2 1/2 years. We were not married but it sure felt like it. We spent nearly all of our free time together doing everything. I used him as my punching bag basically anytime I was stressed out or angry at someone I'd always take it out on him. I didnt realize it and he never said anything so I continued going on as I always did.

He finally broke up with me about a month ago and he says that he just wants us to be friends. that whole I love but not in love with you crap. I've been apologizing, sending him gifts, promising I'll change. He still talks to me once in a while but when I met him in person sometimes I still see that he loves me and misses me and then other times I can just see in his eyes that he resents me. 

I don't know what to do. He is so cunfusing. Should I just not communicate with him and let him cool off or should I keep persueing him?


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

I think this poster sums it up: Persistence


----------



## Amawa (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah, move on and learn from your experience


----------



## FebStars (Jun 29, 2009)

According to the "7 principles for making marriage work" ( The Seven Principles for Making Marriage Work: A Practical Guide from the Country's Foremost Relationship Expert: Amazon.ca: John Gottman Ph.D.: Books ) you two would still have a chance if:

- you still have fond memories of your relationship
- were best friends or good friends (or simply liked each other) when you were in the relationship

Either way, the book is a good start for relationships.


----------



## larniegrl (Oct 7, 2009)

Good book.


----------



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

okeydokie said:


> yeah, move on and learn from your experience


Yep move on is my opinion, stop ALL communication with him.


----------

